

ReConstitution 2012 - live deconstruction of the US Presidential Debates - ChrisArchitect
http://recon12.com/

======
ChrisArchitect
really nice project -- built with "Open Web technology, including Grunt,
Backbone.js, Backbone Boilerplate, Node.js, MongoDB, RequireJS, PhantomJS, and
Engine.IO"

are they ready to scale for tonight? :-)

